# Cupping Bowls



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in the market for a nice set of Cupping Bowls

I'm not looking for aesthetics (plain is perfect, ideally unbranded), just functionality.

I've come across great cupping bowls in New York and in Italy but have not picked them up (wish I had now)

Does anyone have details of UK suppliers I can contact?


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Steve Leighton offers them on his site http://www.hasbean.com


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

How many you after? We are about to get a load branded for our use - but I could spare if few before they go?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks









I am only after about 6 at this stage and would be open to offers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

James, I'll be in touch early next week about these.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

If that falls through, then I am looking at ordering from Espresso Parts.com Glenn, so if you are still interested. and btw. I want a SQM branded cupping bowl.. please James.. pretty please?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris, do you actually pay for anything these days?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Mainly my rent and bills









I was looking at my 'personal investment' in Common Grind... depressing stuff! I can't wait to break even! ha haa


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

James, it completely went out of my mind to speak to you about these last night.

Will try and remember in the new year


----------

